# gen-tropin-aqx REVIEWS



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys, this make of growth gen-tropin-aqx is new to me and my guy has it, 30iu cartridge, is it a pharma product? and has anyone used it with what results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if this is the one i think it is, it is not pharma and is sh1t i think there is alot floating around south wales it is getting bad reviews....


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

yes could be be the one mate, google'd it and there is alot of links about it but no human reviews, might give it a miss, can I post the site for them or not its direct site not a source.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as long as there is no ordering info then yes you can mate


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

www.gen-tropin-aqx.com, couldn't see anyt ordering info so should be fine, cheers Paul.


----------



## affliction316 (May 21, 2011)

PSCARB, i've been on this for about 5 weeks and think it's a good product. I switched to this from Serostim, which was a complete dud, despite appearing entirely genuine! But your mentioning of bad feedback coming out of South Wales has got me paranoid now, especially as im only just up the road!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

affliction316 said:


> PSCARB, i've been on this for about 5 weeks and think it's a good product. I switched to this from Serostim, which was a complete dud, despite appearing entirely genuine! But your mentioning of bad feedback coming out of South Wales has got me paranoid now, especially as im only just up the road!!!


i have only said what i have heard by those who i know who have used them mate, i have not used them myself.....if you have found them to be good and doing the job then stick with them mate...


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm using this myself and get very lean and hard on it. i got it tested before starting though, as I wasn't familiar with it. you can read on lab results on another thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/127682-gentropin-aq-30iu-biogen-pharma.html

that's how it looks like


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I just seen the test and that is a genuine lab test but like you say could be dl from the net  the fact that XJPX has used this and says it is very good is good enough for me, although I would still use caution as I spoke to a friend in S Wales this week and he has used ones like these and got nothing from them.....so there are fakes around


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Pscarb, is gen-tropin good or is the proble is that "there are fakes around"?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr said:


> i'm using this myself and get very lean and hard on it. i got it tested before starting though, as I wasn't familiar with it. you can read on lab results on another thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/127682-gentropin-aq-30iu-biogen-pharma.html
> 
> that's how it looks like
> 
> View attachment 65628


as i mentioned on this other thread i am not impressed by this GH especially its claims to be pharmacy and certainly do not believe for one second your claims especially when you seem to have disappeared after this post from one of the members



james12345 said:


> Id take the graph with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I emailed the lab in question where the tests were supposedly carried out as Im wanting some gh tested for purity, they have just got back to me saying they dont have the facilities to test gh.


funny how the lab you claim tested this GH has no facilities for such a test????? 



vigdor said:


> Pscarb, is gen-tropin good or is the proble is that "there are fakes around"?


there are definatly fakes around this is for sure but from what i hear most of these are coming in single ampules rather than in a sealed box, i know of some experienced guys who have used this and do like it what they have said that they compare it to good Hyge....


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> as i mentioned on this other thread i am not impressed by this GH especially its claims to be pharmacy and certainly do not believe for one second your claims especially when you seem to have disappeared after this post from one of the members
> 
> funny how the lab you claim tested this GH has no facilities for such a test?????
> 
> there are definatly fakes around this is for sure but from what i hear most of these are coming in single ampules rather than in a sealed box, i know of some experienced guys who have used this and do like it what they have said that they compare it to good Hyge....


What is your problem Pscarb? I didn't disappear anywhere, got plenty to do besides this forum. I never disclosed where the SDS test were done, are you kidding me? my mate would freak out. I just gave a suggestion of an alternative more affordable test and a place. I don't care what you believe, I give my imput for you guys and you tarnish me for it. And you wonder why I don't come more often to this forum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok lets get one thing out there at no point have i ever wondered why you don't come on here often....... 

you have made claims i have challenged them at no point havbe i got personnel but your need to be so defensive does seem odd.....

i started using this GH 3 weeks ago and i will tell you know it is certainly not Pharma grade well not pharma grade as we know it when you compare it to such GH brands as Kabi pens or NutropinAQ as i was told and now i agree it is comparable to good Hyge......so decent GH but not Pharma


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ok lets get one thing out there at no point have i ever wondered why you don't come on here often.......
> 
> you have made claims i have challenged them at no point havbe i got personnel but your need to be so defensive does seem odd.....
> 
> i started using this GH 3 weeks ago and i will tell you know it is certainly not Pharma grade well not pharma grade as we know it when you compare it to such GH brands as Kabi pens or NutropinAQ as i was told and now i agree it is comparable to good Hyge......so decent GH but not Pharma


You keep accusing me of something call me a liar and expect me to say nothing. So what is your problem Pscarb? huh? Is it that, you can't accept someone making better results than you without taking loads of test? Does it it hurt you that someone, besides you, have an access to top line testing facilities and shares it? How come you never PM me if so interested and instead choose to trash talk about me? Why do you feel the need to litter this thread with type of brainfarts "I know a guy who knows a guy who used it". Now you apparently using it and your inner compass can tell better than a lab test what is higher grade and what is not. You go by feel, and use a term "pharma" to indicate higher quality? Pharma product is a prescription product, which is controlled and It doesn't automatically mean it is a highest quality or gives you better results. If you really believe in one product, the placebo effect would cloud the results and no scientific data can prove you otherwise, because you genuinely get a better result because of it. IE Nutorpin AQ powder form has a lower concentration and purity than Nutropin AQ liquid cartridges iu per iu, yet both are prescription products. So why not use concentration or purity and other tangible factors instead. You can call it pharma or not lab tests indicate the HGH quality and formulation quality to the likes of Norditropin Simplexx. These are my 2 cents, and you need to deal with it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr said:


> You keep accusing me of something call me a liar and expect me to say nothing. So what is your problem Pscarb?


not accusing you of anything just disagreeing with your opinion, so i should ask you what is your problem with someone disagreeing with you??



Dr said:


> Is it that, you can't accept someone making better results than you without taking loads of test?


Oh no you didn't go down the steroid route  actually i have only cycled twice this year for a total of 4 months using no more than 700mg a week........how much do you use  plus the results you have stated on this board with GH and IGF is actually factually impossible due to the mechanism of both drugs.......but you knew that 



Dr said:


> Does it it hurt you that someone, besides you, have an access to top line testing facilities and shares it?


Hell no i welcome lab results if you know someone who has access then let me know.....as the tests you have provided have no letter head no authorising stamp etc.......by the way brain-farts go both way didn't you "get a mate to do the tests" 



Dr said:


> How come you never PM me if so interested and instead choose to trash talk about me? Why do you feel the need to litter this thread with type of brain-farts "I know a guy who knows a guy who used it".


what do i need to PM you for? lets be honest here......you gave an opinion i disagreed you defended it i disagreed etc etc.......i struggle to understand why you have a problem with this??



Dr said:


> Now you apparently using it and your inner compass can tell better than a lab test what is higher grade and what is not. You go by feel, and use a term "pharma" to indicate higher quality? Pharma product is a prescription product, which is controlled and It doesn't automatically mean it is a highest quality or gives you better results. If you really believe in one product, the placebo effect would cloud the results and no scientific data can prove you otherwise, because you genuinely get a better result because of it.


placebo effect is an immediate effect not long term you should know this?? i would think after nearly 10 years of using all brands of GH i know what a certain dose gives me and my physique so yes my inner compass tells me everything i need to know....although on the subject of the lab test can you point to the part of that tests that shows it is better than Hyge? a product i believe me and others have compared it to?? you can't because A the lab test does not give that info and B you have no comparison test for Hyge......try not to talk about stuff you know little about.....



Dr said:


> IE Nutorpin AQ powder form has a lower concentration and purity than Nutropin AQ liquid cartridges iu per iu, yet both are prescription products. So why not use concentration or purity and other tangible factors instead. You can call it pharma or not lab tests indicate the HGH quality and formulation quality to the likes of Norditropin Simplexx.


actually this is untrue.......powder and liquid NutropinAQ GH is the same purity at manufacture the difference is that once the powder is mixed it degrades slightly over time the liquid does not due to an added substance in the liquid..............again back to the test can you show me how your test showed the quality to the likes of Simplexx? i did not see a comparable test for Simplexx?

your problem here is that you do not like to be disagreed with.........your lab test was found out to be false but you replied back saying a mate got it for you?? (brainfart) if it was a genuine unbiased lab test then it would be on a letter head paper with an official dated stamp and signature....(looksy i know what one looks like  ) and it does not....you mention twice above about it being comparable yet you have no comparison tests??



Dr said:


> These are my 2 cents, and you need to deal with it.


Actually no i don't you need to deal with someone disagreeing with you 

Have a nice day.......


----------



## liambb (Nov 9, 2011)

No.....this is against the rules


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> not accusing you of anything just disagreeing with your opinion, so i should ask you what is your problem with someone disagreeing with you??


disagreeing is fine, but you cross the line by putting others down to make your opinion sound more valid.



Pscarb said:


> Oh no you didn't go down the steroid route actually i have only cycled twice this year for a total of 4 months using no more than 700mg a week........how much do you use plus the results you have stated on this board with GH and IGF is actually factually impossible due to the mechanism of both drugs.......but you knew that


Fair enough. I don't know your cycle routine so I won't argue here. But neither do you know mine. I didn't take any before after pictures so I can't back this up. but I also have no reason to lie about my gains, I do grow easy no roids and there should be a benefit of a doubt where no proof otherwise. I do understand your skepticism though, as some peeps at my gym, who don't know me very well, also think I am "geared up".



Pscarb said:


> Hell no i welcome lab results if you know someone who has access then let me know.....as the tests you have provided have no letter head no authorising stamp etc.......by the way brain-farts go both way didn't you "get a mate to do the tests"


as I explained before, sorry, but I can't disclose this institution publicly. Papers you talk about do exactly that and hardly change what's important. My mate is a chemist working there, I don't think it is this the same in this case.



Pscarb said:


> what do i need to PM you for? lets be honest here......you gave an opinion i disagreed you defended it i disagreed etc etc.......i struggle to understand why you have a problem with this??


again, no problem with disagreeing, problem with attacking. why choose to make me look bad, when you don't even know me.



Pscarb said:


> placebo effect is an immediate effect not long term you should know this?? i would think after nearly 10 years of using all brands of GH i know what a certain dose gives me and my physique so yes my inner compass tells me everything i need to know....although on the subject of the lab test can you point to the part of that tests that shows it is better than Hyge? a product i believe me and others have compared it to?? you can't because A the lab test does not give that info and B you have no comparison test for Hyge......try not to talk about stuff you know little about.....


My point was hard data is what is *real* not a feel or an opinion. Again, whats with "you know little about"? you know little about me and not in a position to say that.



Pscarb said:


> actually this is untrue.......powder and liquid NutropinAQ GH is the same purity at manufacture the difference is that once the powder is mixed it degrades slightly over time the liquid does not due to an added substance in the liquid..............again back to the test can you show me how your test showed the quality to the likes of Simplexx? i did not see a comparable test for Simplexx?


You can't say that something isn't true and make that a fact. The fact is that liquid HGH preparation doesn't require "lyophilization" (freeze-drying) - a process of freezing protein in a vacuum. This process can reduce protein potency up to 20%.

"The lyophilization process generates a variety of stresses to denature proteins. These include low temperature stress; freezing stresses, including formation of dendritic ice crystals, increased, ionic strength, changed pH, and phase separation; and drying stress (removing of the protein hydration shell)... ...Loss of catalase activity reached 20%". Wang, W. (2000) Lyophilization and development of solid protein pharmaceuticals

This concludes that liquid HGH preparations are much more effective to begin with. I have done simplexx test to check the legitimacy, just haven't posted it yet. It came out very similar.



Pscarb said:


> Actually no i don't you need to deal with someone disagreeing with you


.

That is not what I meant. You need to deal with others input without making them wrong and seem that everything you say is the truth rather than just another opinion.

Have a nice day to you too


----------

